# Bug-Out...



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

I know people who have a simple plan for SHTF they plan to Bug-Out. No other plan just run... I can understand this for the city dwellers and maybe some suburbanites but, who else might want to bug-out and why? 

I plan to Bug-out if I can't bug-in and lines for doing so. So here is my thinking... Sort of a warzone why leave a country home?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

To me, buggin out is a last resort. I'll bunker in until I'm forced to take off. No reason to abandon 99% of my preps unless it would kill me to stay put.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

To old tired and fat to run. Staying put.


----------



## WolfBrother (Mar 15, 2016)

Chipper said:


> To old tired and fat to run. Staying put.


You know the saying: I may not be as good as I ONCE was BUT I’m as good ONCE as I ever was?

Yup that’s so far behind me that I can’t even see it in the rear view mirror.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We moved to a good “bug out” place 25 years ago.
Our little farm on the corner of 40th and Plum.

40 miles out, plum in the middle of nowhere.

I firmly believe that God led my wife and I here to get all “dug in” and ready to weather the coming storms.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Urban based. No plans on going anywhere unless its a last resort.

Godspeed


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

WolfBrother said:


> You know the saying: I may not be as good as I ONCE was BUT I’m as good ONCE as I ever was?
> 
> Yup that’s so far behind me that I can’t even see it in the rear view mirror.


What I used to do all night now takes me all night to do.


----------



## justanothergunnut (8 mo ago)

as survivalists don't we prepare for the unknown? No matter where you live or what future events you may envision you should still have a plan to bug out, even if just temporarily. You could just commit to dying in place but is that survival?


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

justanothergunnut said:


> as survivalists don't we prepare for the unknown? No matter where you live or what future events you may envision you should still have a plan to bug out, even if just temporarily. You could just commit to dying in place but is that survival?


Yes but... I'm asking about those who only plan to Bug Out


----------



## justanothergunnut (8 mo ago)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Yes but... I'm asking about those who only plan to Bug Out


yeah my response was more geared towards the "im gunna die right here" crowd. In response to your question I would say you can't foresee what may cause your country home to become untenable so you should have a robust plan to leave it. That includes off site caches, primary , secondary and tertiary escape routes, rendezvous points etc etc.. Its jsut another plan and options. Options are good. Flexibility is key


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

..._We moved to a good “bug out” place 25 years ago_...

Well, I am almost with you. I found a place with gracious housing I had never seen before. I expected to see a sign marked, "No bikers allowed." Then again, the front part of this new, double-plus garage had room for a bunch of angry bikes!

Speaking of which, it was my wife that drove a car around looking out for all the fancy-smanchy places I had overlooked today. I just assumed that a nice place like this would have bounced me out years ago. Now the suburban guys just wave. In the early years I just assumed that a "wealthy-ish wave" was an insult to keep bikers moving.

The first time I had to "_empty my pockets_" I think I scared a newbie officer. After all, when you have more "stuff" than officers you get a very funny look...


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I would only bug-out if the choice to bug-in is not an option. 

My husband has been a prepper for a long time. After a few years of accumulation and storage I thought ... how could we possibly carry all of that if we do have to bug-out? I mentioned this to him, and we agreed to setup a camper that contains everything we would need to survive and even be comfortable and healthy, which could be pulled by a vehicle ... but then I can't help but think ... what about fuel to use the vehicle, or parts for the mechanical maintenance of the vehicle?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Bugging out only works if you have a place to go, it's stocked and the folks there will accept you new comer's in a time of crisis


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Bugging out only works if you have a place to go, it's stocked and the folks there will accept you new comer's in a time of crisis


They don't have to be strangers. MAG members should be willing to take you in, just like you should be willing to take them in.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Perhaps I'm not all that smart. What or who are the MAG folks


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mutual Aid Group.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> ..._We moved to a good “bug out” place 25 years ago_...
> 
> Well, I am almost with you. I found a place with gracious housing I had never seen before. I expected to see a sign marked, "No bikers allowed." Then again, the front part of this new, double-plus garage had room for a bunch of angry bikes!
> 
> ...


Hey, Chico!!
It's good to see you around, my friend!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CC Pereira said:


> mentioned this to him, and we agreed to setup a camper that contains everything we would need to survive and even be comfortable and healthy, which could be pulled by a vehicle ... but then I can't help but think ... what about fuel to use the vehicle, or parts for the mechanical maintenance of the vehicle?


You forgot one key item, what about ambushes? Likely thieves would consider any vehicle such as an RV or truck/camper as a prime target.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Bugging out only works if you have a place to go, it's stocked and* the folks there will accept you new comer's in a time of crisis*


And this part is crucial. Many small communities won't trust a newcomer for a very long time. And, if things get bad enough, could see you as a resource for supplies.


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Bugging out seems to be the go-to resolution for a lot of folks. But they often don't think beyond leaving. While some might not see that they have a choice, planning beyond the "out" part is a must. Hard to bug out too far without becoming a glorified refugee, & that's IF you can take significant preps with you in their entirety. Some folks seem to think bugging out will be like a road trip. I wouldn't plan to even travel a full gas tank's worth of distance without encountering problems.

Having mulled this over the last few years, I'm going the more permanent version of Bug Out. I'm moving out to the countryside. Hard to bug more out than that.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> You forgot one key item, what about ambushes? Likely thieves would consider any vehicle such as an RV or truck/camper as a prime target.


In all fairness, thieves might see any vehicle as a potential target and people walking with stuff as well.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

hyper inflation, roving gangs, food shortages, I am staying put

government forces start coming to take people to FEMA camps and force acceptance of a micro chip...I am packing up everything to survive and heading to small town Maine or back woods PA or maybe a buddy in Idaho...they might still get me (Dead) but I will be one of the last places they care about


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

inceptor said:


> And this part is crucial. Many small communities won't trust a newcomer for a very long time. And, if things get bad enough, could see you as a resource for supplies.


When we first moved to rural South Georgia almost 30 years ago, when meeting new people in town, invariably the first two things the ladies wanted to know was where we went to church, and who my grandmother was.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When we first moved to rural South Georgia almost 30 years ago, when meeting new people in town, invariably the first two things the ladies wanted to know was where we went to church, and who my grandmother was.


Same in West Virginia... lol


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

In '88 we were strangers until we told them we lived next door. Then we were told where all the good fishing spots were


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

“Micro chips”? Really? Please show factual proof of a .Gov plan to microchip all citizens and move them to “FEMA camps”.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

To me, bugging out is only in the plans in the event of a local disaster. Take your pick, forest fire, hurricane, tsunami, etc. Fortunately, one of the good things (yes, there’s a few) about living in upstate NY is that we don’t get those mega events. The worst is a little lake effect snow and there is no reason to bug out from that. Still, preparation for low likelihood events is always important. Be prepared. Simple but complex motto.


----------



## NorthernPost (Jan 9, 2021)

After working in an engineering field for many years its well known that you should have more than one option to reach your end goal for success. that said every good prepper should have two plans regardless. Bugging in is best when shit hits the fan in fast mode. however in the event of long term power outage or worse like an air strike, nukes, or even an invasion, bugging out to a safer location is always an option. in a perfect world we would all have a second home in a safe place to go to, but having no plan is a a plan to fail. So sharpen you pencil and figure out what you might need, remote cabin?, camper? or even just a small piece of land you can't be thrown off of if you have to go live there. Be Well, Stay Safe


----------

